# Crap, I'm having that thing where my arms feel like jello again



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Every once in a while, my derealization gets weiiiiiiiiiird, I mean f***ed in the head and I get this weird thing where my arms and sometimes legs feel like jello.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

This happens a lot to me! and medication never really helps.

When it gets bad it feels like the blood is sucked out of my extremities and I feel all "noodly". This might be from anxiety where your pulling blood from extremities into larger muscle groups(?). Some sort of Fight or Flight thing.

It gets extra bad If I think negatively about the future. So yeah stay away from that







.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

know this too. it makes it hard to move.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't really get a "jello" feeling, I get sort of numb and weak.. and I feel like my arms/legs aren't really connected to the rest of my body


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I sometimes feel like that, but its normally more of a numb feeling. Like I can't feel my arms or legs and when I touch them its like I can feel them, but its not the same.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah. It's gone now, but oh, it also causes my muscle to burn out very quickly with any repetitive motion (including walking). Heavy legs, heavy arms...noodly and uncoordinated fingers when trying to type.


----------

